# New shipment of freshwater fish and potted aquatic plants now in stock



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of Freshwater Fish and Aquatic Plants 

*Common Name	Scientific Name*

*FRESHWATER FISH*

*Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm	BARBODES SCHWANENFELDII 
Golden Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm	BARBODES SCHWANENFELDII 
Sumatera Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Albino Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Red Oscar 6.5cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
Nyassa Peacock 7-8cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Electric Blue Hap. 8-10cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Brilliant Turquoise Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Red Turquoise Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Blue Snakeskin Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Blue Scorpion / Diamond Snakeskin Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Pigeon Blood Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Elephant Nose 10-12cm	GNATHONEMUS PETERSII 
Tiger Oscar 6.5-7cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
Albino Tiger Oscar 6.5-7cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
Nyassa Peacock 5cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Electric Blue Hap. 10-12cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Neon Jewel Cichlid 5cm	HEMICHROMIS BIMACULATUS
Cobalt Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Sunset Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Emerald Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Pearl Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER LEERI
Moonlight Gourami 5.5cm	TRICHOGASTER MICROLEPIS
Marble Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE
Zebra Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE
Blushing Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE 
Blue Gourami 8cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Gold Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Boeseman's Rainbowfish 5cm	MELANOTAENIA BOESEMANI
Colombian Redfin Tetra 3cm	ASTYANAX sp.
Cochu's Blue Tetra 3cm	BOEHLKEA FREDCOCHUI
Rummynose Tetra 3.5cm	HEMIGRAMMUS BLEHERI
Serpae Tetra 3cm	HYPHESSOBRYCON SERPAE
Silver Dollar 6-7cm	MYLOSSOMA AUREUM
Sunset Guppy (Micarif Red)	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Variegated Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Variegated Female Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Cobra Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Green Cobra Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Blue Metallic Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Wagtail Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Twin Bar Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Yellow Coral Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Green variatus Mickey Mouse Platy XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Assorted Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Pleco Hypostomus 5cm	HYPOSTOMUS PLECOSTOMUS
White Hi-Fin Plecostomus 6.5cm	HYPOSTOMUS PLECOSTOMUS
Peppered Cory 3.5-4cm	CORYDORAS PALEATUS
Corydoras Julii 2.5-3cm	CORYDORAS TRILINEATUS (JULII)
Clown Loach 4.5cm	BOTIA MARACANTHA 
Silver/Bala Shark 7.5cm	BALANTIOCHEILOS MELANOPTERUS
Siamese Flying Fox 3-4cm	EPALZEORHYNCHUS SIAMENSIS
Redtail Black Shark 5cm	LABEO BICOLOR
Rainbow Shark 5cm	LABEO ERYTHRURUS
Albino Red-finned Shark 5cm	LABEO FRENATUS 
Blue Claw Lobster 6cm	CHERAX QUADRICARINATUS
Female Betta (Thailand) 4cm	BETTA SPLENDENS
Betta Male Longtail Mix Colour 6-7cm	BETTA SPLENDENS
Half Moon Betta Male 5-6cm	BETTA SPLENDENS HALF MOON
Orange Marble Hi-Fin 6.5cm	PTERYGOPLICHTHYS GIBBICEPS
Black Lyretail Molly	POECILIA LATIPINNA 
Assorted Lyretail Molly	POECILIA LATIPINNA 
Gold Dust Lyretail Molly POECILIA LATIPINNA 
Assorted Balloon Molly 4cm	POECILIA LATIPINNA 
Black Ghost Knife Fish 5-6cm	APTERONOTUS ALBIFRONS
Mini Mexican Lobster 2-3cm	CAMBARELUS PATWARENSIS
Red Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red/White Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Black Moor	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Redcap Fantail *	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red Oranda Grade A Malaysia	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red Comet Goldfish *	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red/White Comet Goldfish *	CARASSIUS AURATUS*

POTTED AQUARIUM PLANTS

Anubias afzeli
Anubias barteri var.barteri
Anubias congensis
Anubias hastifolia
Anubias "Wrinkled Leaf"
Aponogeton crispus
Cabomba caroliniana
Cabomba caroliniana - special
Ceratopteris siliquosa
Cordyline "Red edge"
Egeria densa
Eustralis stellata - submerse
Hemigraphis colorata "Exotica"
Hygrophila difformis - submerse
Vallisneria spiralis
Ludwigia peruensis
Alternanthera cardinalis - submerse
Alternanthera lilacina - submerse
Cryptocoryne becketii
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"/Tall form
Hygrophila angustifolia - submerse
Nomaphila species "Red"


----------

